# Ladder replacement



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I was just finishing up a little home project (getting my solar hot water collectors on the roof) and I realized my ladders have some age. I bought them in the late 70's and early 80's and they show little signs of needing replacement - oh sure a flippers on the 8-16 is broken and the rope on the 12 - 24 is missing, and some foot pads are loose, but other than that, they are safe and sound. So these ladders are basically 30 years old. True, they are not used every day anymore. They are stored under a "shed roof" out of the rain and sun. 

Question: Has anyone needed to replace an aluminum ladder due simply to age? Like metal fatigue? Or do they last virtually forever?

Not talking about damage and abuse, like falling off the truck, being run over by a snowmobile, or being knocked over by the wind.

How old are your oldest ladders?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I replace ropes every year or two and if a ladder has any damage to the metal it gets tossed. Dropped 40's or 32's that have a slight bend to prevent them from going up and down get seperated and are used for jump ladder and or roof pick ladders. I threw out a 24 and two 8 foot steps to start off the year.

Never buy used ladders.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

It seems like our 8' steps get alot of abuse.The plastic bucket table gets ripped to shreds!!!!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

It seems that it is always someone else that damages a mans ladders.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> It seems that it is always someone else that damages a mans ladders.


Very true

I had an almost brand new 3-way I hated bringing on site since I was EMPLOYED by CP and they're supposed to provide ladders.

After 3 months of "there are none left" "well phone around" "we're all using them" "can you use yours" I gave up on himactually having enough LADDERS for his manpower and brought it.

Well a different employee of his set it up, 2 feet on concrete, 2 feet in a soft garden bed, and guess what happened

LAnded right on top of the thing bending it all to hell.

Production manager and office assistant both tell me don't worry we'll replace that for you, not your fault or responsibility.

A month later i finally hear from the boss, "Sorry about the ladder I'm not responsible, that's why we buy our own ladders for you to use........."

"Uh... I TRIED to get one for THREE MONTHS and there was NEVER ONE THERE and you ASKED ME to use mine without telling me you'd SCREW ME if anything happened to it. 

After a very heated phone call, he called me back and sent me home for the day, he thought I was too pissed to be around his customers.

I finally bought a new 3-way a couple weeks ago.

I should have quit sooner haha

*Sorry for the slight tangent and rant, I am still a little raw*


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I retired a couple last month. A couple of step ladders that had too many miles on them. Also, added a couple of shiny new extensions to the fleet. I have some from the early 90s that are still around. My favorite is an old Davidson extension that was late 80s early 90s vintage. Still going strong. We do lube them up with wd-40 every year or two. Its rare that the aluminums fatigue if they havent been run over by a snowmobile, hit by a snowplow, or dropped. We have had fiberglass legs/rails that split over time, as well as step supports on step ladders break. I've added ladders mostly to give us the flexibility of having 2-3 jobs set up at once, with less sharing between jobs. Its the bumpers that seem to get lost.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

What do you want to bet Sev is still using the ladder he ran over with the snowmobile? What a legacy to carry on this forum......


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Wolfgang said:


> What do you want to bet Sev is still using the ladder he ran over with the snowmobile? What a legacy to carry on this forum......


I thought he hung up the painting thing.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I throw out one or two a year. We have been in buisness for 26 years now and we don't have many of the first one's we bought. If I was working by myself, I might keep a few more of them. But with employees I only want the best/safest ladders.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I throw out one or two a year. We have been in buisness for 26 years now and we don't have many of the first one's we bought. If I was working by myself, I might keep a few more of them. But with employees I only want the best/safest ladders.


I have a buggy 3-way.

You HAVE to use bumpers cause the top cap is broken on the right side, and it jams in place cause the rivets are a little goofy, first ladder I ever bought.

Works great for me, but I'd never get rid of it, nobody else would be able to use the tihng!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> I thought he hung up the painting thing.


he did, but he's still using the ladder to bridge the crevices when he's out scooting those snowy mountain peaks. 

So no one has retired a ladder because it's "wore out". I understand the least bit of damage, that's only reasonable. 

Scott, you mentioned WD-40. Reminds me of an issue we had. My Lil Giant rung locks were a little sticky, so a sprayed a tiny bit of WD-40 on it. Soon (like the next day) the wallpaper was getting these mysterious black streaks on it. One did not wash off and I almost lost my shirt. We finally determined it was from the WD-40

Any one have suggestions for a lubricant that will not damage sensitive pulps ?


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

daArch said:


> he did, but he's still using the ladder to bridge the crevices when he's out scooting those snowy mountain peaks.
> 
> So no one has retired a ladder because it's "wore out". I understand the least bit of damage, that's only reasonable.
> 
> ...


I was told to use a spray on graphite lubricant, it dries so it won't run, plus it won't attract dirt like wd-40 does :thumbsup:

I use it on my scaffolding wheels cause of the dust


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

BC,

That crossed my mind, but if it's like the graphite I used to use on brake cables, it is also black and would not be the best if it got on the rungs and then on the paper. 

Unless you are talking about something different.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

daArch said:


> BC,
> 
> That crossed my mind, but if it's like the graphite I used to use on brake cables, it is also black and would not be the best if it got on the rungs and then on the paper.
> 
> Unless you are talking about something different.


I haven't looked too closely but i thought i saw a clear one out there too.

I think a trip to the local hardware store is in order!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

BC_Painter said:


> I think a trip to the local hardware store is in order!


I think you are right :thumbup:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Spray silicone?


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

I typically replace a ladder when it is too covered in overspray, they become racks for cabinet door jobs.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Spray silicone?


I was thinking that too :thumbsup: I think they were beside each other in canadian tire.

Dry is the important thing, clear too, other than that it should be good!

Maybe not waterbase either, just thinking of humidity and runs, haha


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I use it to lube up the ratchet straps on the van. Don't want WD-40 black streaks driping on the sides.........


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Bill, there is a lubricant that is used on window coverings that works great and leaves no streaks or marks.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I use it to lube up the ratchet straps on the van. Don't want WD-40 black streaks driping on the sides.........


I'll keep that in mind.

Right now I'm a firm believer in bungies :thumbup:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

BC_Painter said:


> I'll keep that in mind.
> 
> Right now I'm a firm believer in bungies :thumbup:


Bungies are good for 1-3 ladders on top. My usual set of ladders on the roof in the summer is #1 32', #1 28', #2 24s, #2 20s, #2 16s and the 20' plank. Three heavy duty ratchet straps to hold them all in place.....


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I replace a ladder when they become damaged. My 40' needs to be replaced but I won't do it untill it is necessary. My 24' got replaced a few years ago due to having picked up a creak in it that sounded like a aluminum stress crack. My 16' is due to be replaced shortly because it has seen a lot of use. My 10' step probably needs to be replaced because when I had people that worked for me this one guy used to walk the ladder rather than moving it in the traditional way but that ladder does not see near as much use as other ladders do.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Bungies are good for 1-3 ladders on top. My usual set of ladders on the roof in the summer is #1 32', #1 28', #2 24s, #2 20s, #2 16s and the 20' plank. Three heavy duty ratchet straps to hold them all in place.....


I guess we'll see, i MAY need to bust out the tiedowns soon.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Bungies are good for 1-3 ladders on top. My usual set of ladders on the roof in the summer is #1 32', #1 28', #2 24s, #2 20s, #2 16s and the 20' plank. Three heavy duty ratchet straps to hold them all in place.....


I gave up on bungies years ago and switched to the wire that they run through houses. Just wrap it and twist it. Of course the first ladder is locked down onto the roof racks.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Motorcycle strap downs. :thumbsup:


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> Motorcycle strap downs. :thumbsup:


Hey these work good I have one I use on the back of my safety wall in my van. It holds all my roller poles up tight.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Stopped using bungie cords when I came out of the courthouse one day after getting a permit and unbeknownst to me someone had decided to unhook them. Two blocks and one red light equalled the ladders sliding off the front and through the rear window of a mini-van. No one got hurt and $265.00 later the window was replaced. Now it's either Romex twisted a couple times or tie-downs that are knotted after tightening.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> I gave up on bungies years ago and switched to the wire that they run through houses. Just wrap it and twist it. Of course the first ladder is locked down onto the roof racks.


Nice to know I'm not the only one who uses romex wire. :thumbsup:

Use tiedowns when I have a big load.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

For extensions I have two ratcheting tiedowns attached to the ladder rack. For the 4 or 6' ladder I use these


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> Bill, there is a lubricant that is used on window coverings that works great and leaves no streaks or marks.



Do you have a name for that, Wolf?


As far as holding down, sash cord for me. A bowline in one end and then the loose end goes through the bowline and I pull it down REAL tight and secure with a type of slip knot at the bowline. Tough to describe (try to give directions for tyeing a knot with no illustrations :whistling2: ) I discovered the knot on my own and have not seen it described or used anywhere else. But don't worry, I am sure millions of other people have used it through the ages. 

I like sash cord because it stretches and can get the load secured very tightly.


----------



## Marion (Mar 30, 2009)

Arch,

There is a dry, invisible lub that I use often and can recommend to suit your specific needs. Can't think of the name right off. When I get home tonight, I'll fill you in.


----------



## Marion (Mar 30, 2009)

JIG-A-LOO

http://www.jigaloo.com/us/e_home.php


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks Marion,

the name alone warrants a purchase and test run.

And if it don't work on the Lil Giant, I am sure I will get my money's worth either at family gatherings or on a Saturday nite at last call at the local watering hole. 

:thumbup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Marion said:


> JIG-A-LOO
> 
> http://www.jigaloo.com/us/e_home.php


You ever try the JIG-A-PATCH?


----------



## mblosik (Jan 3, 2009)

candles---or wax...runthem along the edges where the parts of ladders meet....works great!


----------

